# Quick Release Systems - What's the best, most flexible way to go for a 5D3?



## cayenne (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all,

Another thread I had on here, concerning monopods, leads me to ask on this thread..which way is the best way to go, with regards to QR systems?

I've started off with the Manfroto QR that came with my tripod.

I believe it is this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-323-Connect-Adapter-200PL-14/dp/B001ASU1QO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1354562188&sr=8-2&keywords=manfrotto+quick+release

I found this was not a great choice when trying to work with anything non-manfroto. I've gotten a steady cam system I was trying to work with...this plate with the release lever...is too low and doesn't really work on the steady came, as that it won't attach flat on the steady cam mount.

On the monopod thread it was suggested that I look at a more 'universal' QR system, the Arca Swiss type?

Is this truly something that will fit more tripids, monopods....and I have one of the Rhino sliders on the way soon...and will need a mount system for that, ...so, I think I'm at the point to figure which way to go, and the sound of something being more 'universal' is appealing to me.

Can someone give me the pros and cons of what you use...what is recommended and why? 

Is the Arca the way to go? Is there only one type/model of these that I should get and does it fit with most any pieces of photo equipment out there?

For *video and stills* usage?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2012)

The Arca-Swiss system is as close to a universal system you'll find for QR plates/clamps. Plates and clamps from Wimberely, Kirk, Really Right Stuff, Arca Swiss, Markins, AcraTech, Foba, and others are all interchangeable. I have a mix of Wimberley and RRS plates on my bodies and collared lenses, and I use them with clamps/ballheads/etc. from Wimberley, RRS, and Kirk. I've got a nice Manfrotto 468MG ballhead, came with a clamp for the Manfrotto RC2 plate, but I simply unscrewed that clamp and replaced with a Wimberley C-12 clamp, and all my plates fit.

On the Rhino slider you mentioned, there's a 3/8" stud - you'd simply attached a ballhead to that, with the appropriate clamp, and you're good to go.


----------



## PackLight (Dec 3, 2012)

Arca Swiss is an entire system. 

Yes go with something universal, which would be Arca Swiss. In the long run it will save you time and money as your components can work with all your gear. 



There are many manufactures that make components Arca Swiss compatable. 
Arca Swiss makes some fine gear as well, but it tends to be pricey. I buy all of my stuff Arca Swiss compatable now, that way I do not have to worry about compatability from one lens to the next. When I first started out I had heads from several manufactures, and it was a pain always switching plates and such to make a component work.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The Arca-Swiss system is as close to a universal system you'll find for QR plates/clamps. Plates and clamps from Wimberely, Kirk, Really Right Stuff, Arca Swiss, Markins, AcraTech, Foba, and others are all interchangeable. I have a mix of Wimberley and RRS plates on my bodies and collared lenses, and I use them with clamps/ballheads/etc. from Wimberley, RRS, and Kirk. I've got a nice Manfrotto 468MG ballhead, came with a clamp for the Manfrotto RC2 plate, but I simply unscrewed that clamp and replaced with a Wimberley C-12 clamp, and all my plates fit.
> 
> On the Rhino slider you mentioned, there's a 3/8" stud - you'd simply attached a ballhead to that, with the appropriate clamp, and you're good to go.



Thank you for the reply!!

Ok, so on all these brands...they say Arca Swiss compatible..or is there any other terms or code words I need to look for?

I just looked on amazon.com for "wemberly plate" and "kirk plate" and RRS plates and came up with nothing really. I found one brand of plate by "Desmond"...but was plate only.

Can someone post some links to the entire system plates and receivers so I could get a better idea what I"m looking for?

Again, thanks for all the feedback so far!!!

C


----------



## PackLight (Dec 3, 2012)

So your not confused;

When they say it is Arca-Swiss compatable, they are refering only to the plate that attaches to your camera and that mounts to whatever set up you have. Not the overall system just the plate that holds your camera to the heads.

There are hundreds of diffrent configurations of ball heads and such, so we could show you hundreds of diffrent types of plates that will accept this kind of plate.

You linked a quick release plate earlier, and there are several manufactures that can supply those. I have one from Arca-Swiss, one from Wimberley and one made by Kirk. Kirk being the cheapest. Is this what you are talking about?

Wimberley's version really isnt the quick type clamp on the release, but this is what I prefer.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687461-REG/Wimberley_C_12_C_12_Quick_Release_Clamp.html


----------



## GaryJ (Dec 3, 2012)

I live in Aus and all my plates,L brackets and ball heads are all RRS,for my money the best I have used in over 32yrs shooting,go to the Really Right Stuff website and peruse your options.they also talk about the systems mentioned in this thread.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2012)

Amazon isn't the place. B&H and Adorama carry Kirk, Wimberley, and most others. Really Right Stuff is sold only directly on their website, but their gear is excellent.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 3, 2012)

cayenne said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The Arca-Swiss system is as close to a universal system you'll find for QR plates/clamps. Plates and clamps from Wimberely, Kirk, Really Right Stuff, Arca Swiss, Markins, AcraTech, Foba, and others are all interchangeable. I have a mix of Wimberley and RRS plates on my bodies and collared lenses, and I use them with clamps/ballheads/etc. from Wimberley, RRS, and Kirk. I've got a nice Manfrotto 468MG ballhead, came with a clamp for the Manfrotto RC2 plate, but I simply unscrewed that clamp and replaced with a Wimberley C-12 clamp, and all my plates fit.
> ...



The Arca Swiss system revolves around a plate machined from aluminum, which has a dovetail groove cut down the length of both sides. The plate attaches to your camera(s) and/or lens collar(s). The other part of the system is a clamp designed to securely hold the plate. That clamp is mounted on your ball head(s), macro rail, etc. Many different manufacturers make both, and so the price differences can be great. 

Here is a cheap and solid clamp:
http://www.amazon.com/Desmond-DAC-01-8-inch-Adapter-Compatible/dp/B005ZLOW8K/ref=sr_1_2?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1354575420&sr=1-2&keywords=clamp+arca+swiss

Here is a cheap and solid plate for a lens collar: 
http://www.amazon.com/RainbowImaging-LP-100-Release-Compat-Olympus/dp/B003SX7YW8/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354575589&sr=1-7&keywords=plate+arca+swiss

You can get a universal plate for your camera, but it may rotate and it may interfere with access to your battery, card, electronic connections, etc. It is better to get a plate specifically designed for your camera. Everything else is universal. One more point. Many like clamps which are activated by a lever. They are very fast and convenient. However, since manufacturing tolerances between companies exist, a lever clamp may not work well for plates from another manufacturer. For this reason, I prefer a screw clamp. Hope this clears it up a little....


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 3, 2012)

The other bit you need to consider is when you're running a strap or belt system. I've used the RC-2 setup with the BlackRapid bits, but have moved elsewhere. It seems like CarrySpeed is the only one making a strap + plate for the Arca-Swiss set (F-1), while SpiderHolster has an addon plate that makes their plate Arca friendly (I just use the CarrySpeed F-1 plate with the SpiderHolder). Spider also has a Arca clamp attachment that allows you to hang a RRS type setup off their belt.

http://www.carryspeed.com/products/f-1-foldable-mounting-plate
http://www.spiderholster.com/arca-swiss-clamp.html

The only catch I've found is to check how wide a Arca-Swiss clamp opens, as some are just a touch wider than others. Some also have a safety lever that would prevent a camera from sliding out - it may or may not prevent 3rd party plates from being used.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> It seems like CarrySpeed is the only one making a strap + plate for the Arca-Swiss set (F-1), while SpiderHolster has an addon plate that makes their plate Arca friendly (I just use the CarrySpeed F-1 plate with the SpiderHolder). Spider also has a Arca clamp attachment that allows you to hang a RRS type setup off their belt.



The OP's monopod thread mentioned a 70-200/2.8. I have a question for users of the CarrySpeed and/or SpiderHolster - how well do they work (if at all) when attached via the lens tripod collar? Also, does the CarrySpeed plate twist?


----------



## eml58 (Dec 3, 2012)

For what it's worth, I've used Arca Swiss for 20 years ?? But 2 years ago switched entirely to RRS, cant beat the gear these guys produce, remarkably Engineered (I'm an Engineer so appreciate this), all my Ball Heads, Plates. L Plates, QR Clamps, Flash Bracket System & Lens replacement foot are now RRS. I have two of their Monopod Safari Rig Clamps, to which I attach a pair of Wimberly Heads, cant fault this gear after 4 Africa Safaris, Antarctica twice, Arctic (North Pole) & Iceland/Svalbard trips in the last 2 years, faultless, highly recommended.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is a link to some QR plates found on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=quick+release+plate+arca
There are adapters / conversions to convert Manfroto to Arca Swiss plates as well. I use one made by Kirk on my Manfroto pistol grip head, and I use the LP Series plates sold by Rainbow on my lenses. I also have a RRS lens plate, they are pretty much equal in quality, but the Rainbow is less expensive.

As for cheap tripod heads ... http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=quick+release+plate+arca
Induro makes a low cost head thats just OK, the RRS, Kirk, and other high end ones are supurb. They will last a lifetime, so get the best. The head is a really critical component.


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The OP's monopod thread mentioned a 70-200/2.8. I have a question for users of the CarrySpeed and/or SpiderHolster - how well do they work (if at all) when attached via the lens tripod collar? Also, does the CarrySpeed plate twist?



The only method I can think of is to use the Spider clamp or the same Kirk clamps with the bracket or pin on the backside. Still have that paranoid if it isn't tight fear though.

What do you mean by 'twist' with the CarrySpeed plate?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The OP's monopod thread mentioned a 70-200/2.8. I have a question for users of the CarrySpeed and/or SpiderHolster - how well do they work (if at all) when attached via the lens tripod collar? Also, does the CarrySpeed plate twist?
> ...



Makes sense, thanks. Seems with the SpiderHolster, you'd just hang by the body plate, regardless. Since I use an RRS L-bracket, I'll give their AS clamp some thought.

By twist I mean rotate in the tripod socket (it shouldn't do that). The RRS plates/brackets have a lip that wraps over the edge of the camera bottom to prevent twisting.


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah - the plate doesn't twist.

The CarrySpeed F-1 plate is all that and a bag of chips. Only downside is the Arca 'length' is 1.75" long - I'd like a longer one. This is the F-1 plate on a 100-400 sitting in a Wimberley Arca clamp, with the BlackRapid bit on the side.


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Makes sense, thanks. Seems with the SpiderHolster, you'd just hang by the body plate, regardless. Since I use an RRS L-bracket, I'll give their AS clamp some thought.
> 
> By twist I mean rotate in the tripod socket (it shouldn't do that). The RRS plates/brackets have a lip that wraps over the edge of the camera bottom to prevent twisting.



So the Spider plate does have those ledges, but the CarrySpeed has some grippy rubber in the base. Here's the bottom of both - CarrySpeed being black, Spider being silver.


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Just a note of caution to the OP. You will see Giottos AS clamps and plates in a lot of places but I'd advise you to avoid them. Their clamps have shallower shoulders than the usual AS standard, making them incompatible with the AS plates from most other brands.

You mentioned Desmond which is one of many brands applied to a generic Chinese AS clamp. They are an excellent budget option - very solidly made with a well designed clamp mechanism. However, they usually don't come with the 3/8" bolt to mount it to your head and you will have a hard time finding a suitably sized bolt (forget Home Depot!).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2012)

@ Halfrack - thanks!!!


----------



## Dwight (Dec 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...





neuroanatomist said:


> The OP's monopod thread mentioned a 70-200/2.8. I have a question for users of the CarrySpeed and/or SpiderHolster - how well do they work (if at all) when attached via the lens tripod collar? Also, does the CarrySpeed plate twist?



I have no experience with any CarrySpeed products. I've been using BlackRapid straps. I have a SpiderPro Dual Camera System. SpiderPro plates do not twist because of the lips that wrap over the front edge of the camera. If you want to use the plate/s, you can get the http://www.spiderholster.com/arca-swiss-adapter.html
I didn't want to negate the use of my L-bracket so I chose to get their http://www.spiderholster.com/arca-swiss-clamp.html
I love the fact that the pins on the clamp do not rotate.
Hope these pics help illustrate real-world use.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmm.

Ok, I'm getting more and more confused now. What is the talk here about straps? What are they used for (or are these just straps you hang the camera around your neck with...if so, there are specialized versions of those?)

Also, what are L-brackets...what are they used for?

For now, I'm just trying to figure the best system to use my camera quickly to attatch to my current tripod, Manfrotto Basic 055XDB Tripod (Black) Outfit with 128RC (3130) Micro Fluid Head http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V7H8R0/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00....

...my soon to arrive Rhino Slider (I still need to figure a good head to mount to this...*(suggestions welcome)*.

And to hook to my cheapo glide cam I wanted to try out: Opteka SteadyVid PRO Video Stabilizer System for Digital Cameras, Camcorders and DSLR's http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FDE4Y8/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00 The current plate and bracket system from Manfroto I got won't fit flat on it...

Also, I think I am going to soon spring for the monopod recommended on the other thread I had:
http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-561BHDV-1-Fluid-Video-Monopod/dp/B003YM04NO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3V9PVCC4ABLEP&coliid=I2PQPESJS56Q6C

So, will need a bracket for that...figuring one plate for the camera....and brackets for the tripod, monopod (to be), Rhino slider (to be delivered), and Optika steadi cam....

Thanks in advance...I'm a noob and sometimes have to have things explained a couple times, and often I get new questions on the answers to the old ones.



cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Ok, I'm getting more and more confused now. What is the talk here about straps? What are they used for (or are these just straps you hang the camera around your neck with...if so, there are specialized versions of those?)


That was me, I think...  Yes, I am talking about a strap you use to hang your camera from your body, Blackrapid and Carryspeed are alternatives to the neck strap that put the weight on your shoulder rather than your neck (a lot more comfortable); the Spider system is an alternative that clips the camera to a belt, putting the weight on your hips. If you're carrying around a Rebel and kit lens, the weight isn't such a big deal...but if you hang a body + 70-200/2.8 from your neck, you'll likely end up with some discomfort or worse, and personally I don't like that much bulk dangling on my chest (although there are also chest harness options, e.g. Cotton Carrier). 

Most of the neck strap alternatives attach to the camera via the tripod socket - and that creates an issue for quick-release tripod plates. There are options that don't use the tripod strap, e.g. BosStrap, but AFAIK they cannot be attached to the lens collar foot, which is a far better way to carry a heavy lens from a strap (better balance).

Personally, I use Blackrapid straps. I have Kirk 1" clamps (Arca-Swiss type) on the emds of the straps, so I can simply attach the strap to the plates that are on my cameras and lenses, and easily remove the strap when I want to mount to a tripod/monopod.



cayenne said:


> Also, what are L-brackets...what are they used for?


An L-bracket provides a vertical mounting surface, so you can easily mount the camera to a tripod in portrait orientation, with better balance than using a drop notch on a ballhead, and the ability to do pano shots in portrait orientation. Great for photos, but I don't think that orientation is very useful for video shooting. 







Just like camera base plates, there are 'universal' and camera-specific L-brackets. While universal base plates are ok, the generic L-brackets are not so good (they tend either block access to ports on the side of the camera, or stick way out to avoid blocking those ports).



cayenne said:


> So, will need a bracket for that...figuring one plate for the camera....and brackets for the tripod, monopod (to be), Rhino slider (to be delivered), and Optika steadi cam....



Seems you have one head and one plate, and are about to order at least three more things you want to attach your camera to, and you just got a lens with a tripod collar. That means you'll soon have 2 attachment points (plates) for 4 different supports (clamps) - and that's the sort of thing where you really want a QR system!

I had many plates and clamps in the Manfrotto RC-2 system, plus 4 Blackrapid FastenR-T1 lugs, and I sold them all when I switched to the Arca Swiss-type system. But...I have no regrets about switching. You're basically at the jumping off point now. So, you're asking these questions at the right time, before you spend a lot of money on one system and then outgrow it. 

Down to specifics, it looks like the fluid head you have can only take an RC2 (aka 200PL) plate - that's pretty common for many of Manfrotto's heads, only their higher end ones can take a non-Manfrotto clamp.

The Rhino slider needs a head (a ballhead, I'd think), and the Opteka steadycam-like accessory needs a clamp. So in both cases, you can choose your clamp.

The monopod/head you link uses a Manfrotto 501PL plate. That's a different plate than the tripod fluid head you have, and the two of them are not interchangeable. So right there, you see...even within the Manfrotto line, you've got two different plate+clamp designs, and you have to unscrew one plate and mount another to go from tripod to monopod (or stack a clamp on a plate, see below). That completely defeats the purpose of a QR system, IMO, and is why the Arca-Swiss system is better.

You have some choices ahead, and probably more research. One tip - Kirk makes 'conversion' clamps for Manfrotto. Their SQRC-3157 is an Arca-Swiss compatible clamp that will take any AS-type plate, and has a Manfrotto RC-2 plate built into the bottom - you could clamp that into your tripod head, then clamp any AS plate into it. The SQRC-501PL does the same thing for the Manfrotto 501 clamp on the monopod you link. Both are available from Kirk or from B&H/Adorama. If you clicked the links, you noticed that unfortunately they aren't cheap (those two conversion clamps together cost more than the monopod/head combo you linked). 

The Manfrotto systems are cheaper, although the quality isn't as good and as stated, they aren't cross-compatible within the lines. The workaround is to pick whichever of the clamps (RC2 or 501PL) you have more of, then use the plates for that clamp on your camera/lenses. Assuming that's the RC2, the way to convert between the RC2 and 501PL, for example, is to get a clamp for the RC2 (called Manfrotto 323), then connect a 501PL plate to the bottom of that. Then you drop that plate+clamp into the monopod head, and attach your camera or lens to the 323 clamp.

Once you decide on Manfrotto vs. an AS system, we can help with clamp choices, etc. There again, though, the Manfrotto is the 'value' option - the 323 clamp is $33, Kirk/Wimberley/RRS screw clamps are in the $60-80 range, and RRS lever clamps are mostly >$100.

Hope that helps...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2012)

Dwight said:


> I didn't want to negate the use of my L-bracket so I chose to get their http://www.spiderholster.com/arca-swiss-clamp.html
> 
> Hope these pics help illustrate real-world use.



Thaks, Dwight - that helps a lot! So much, in fact, that I just ordered the SpiderPro LowePro Belt Adapter Kit and the Spider Arca-Swiss Clamp.


----------



## THX723 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Cayenne,

I was in the same boat you're in - looking for an universal plate that works with *both* Manfrotto RC2 and Arca-Swiss.

The M-plate from Customer SLR did exactly that:

http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-pro#.UL5NQ5PjlvY

Check out the video to see how it works.

I also use their C-Loop + Slip Strap sling setup in conjunction with the plate. Couldn't be happier these days!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 5, 2012)

THX723 said:


> Hi Cayenne,
> 
> I was in the same boat you're in - looking for an universal plate that works with *both* Manfrotto RC2 and Arca-Swiss.
> 
> ...



You beat me to it THX723!! I was just about to mention the M-plate! How do you like it? I've been considering getting one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2012)

THX723 said:


> I was in the same boat you're in - looking for an universal plate that works with *both* Manfrotto RC2 and Arca-Swiss.
> 
> The M-plate from Customer SLR did exactly that



Great find, thanks!


----------



## THX723 (Dec 5, 2012)

It has been a real delight with the M-Plate.

Fact is I much prefer Arca-Swiss clamps for general use, but there have been times the click-n-lock nature of the Manfrotto RC2 is desirable. Now I have both-in-one. What a brilliant and well crafted piece of alloy! 

Equally clever is the non-interfering attachment point for sling-strap systems (e.g. C-Loop, BlackRapid), making it unnecessary to first unscrew the ‘ring’ before mounting to the tripod clamp (a tedious ordeal). The unique position of the attachment point also shifts the center of gravity favorably so the camera-lens is balanced horizontally, rather than at an awkward tilt (really annoying).

5-stars.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 5, 2012)

THX723 said:


> It has been a real delight with the M-Plate.
> 
> Fact is I much prefer Arca-Swiss clamps for general use, but there have been times the click-n-lock nature of the Manfrotto RC2 is desirable. Now I have both-in-one. What a brilliant and well crafted piece of alloy!
> 
> ...



Post some pictures! Sounds great! (Make sure you have an attractive model to show off how well it works when worn!) ;D


----------



## jhenderson0107 (Dec 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...
> 
> Personally, I use Blackrapid straps. I have Kirk 1" clamps (Arca-Swiss type) on the emds of the straps, so I can simply attach the strap to the plates that are on my cameras and lenses, and easily remove the strap when I want to mount to a tripod/monopod.



I use a BR strap and RRS L-bracket also. While I have some Kirk 1" clamps, I am very concerned that the Kirk plate could loosen enough during use for the camera to slide out of the dovetail and drop. There are no safety screws on the RRS L bracket. Your thoughts on this?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 5, 2012)

I've never had the Kirk clamp loosen, even a little. When mounted to the body, I have the knob under the lens, and when mounted to the lens plate, the knob is on the side swag from my body.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm looking at a good deal on a manfrotto monopod and maybe a 2nd fluid head.

They use 501PL and 504PL plates they say...are these interchangeable for the same bases? ARe these arca swiss compatible?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------

